# Yamaha Moto-bike restoration



## wcso160 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new to the sight.  I have a yamaha moto-bike that I bought and used too much in about 1976 or 1977 from another kid.  It was painted gold and had been well used even then.  It's ser# J60 000810.  I am looking to restore it.  Can anyone help me with contacts?  I need (I think) new seat, rear chrome fender, grips and pedals.  

I also have to try and replace a top rear shock bolt as the threads snapped off leaving me with only three threads to secure the nut to.

Help?  

Thanks for any information you can assist with.


----------

